# Looking for TE37/CE28’s etc for R32 GTR



## Big Geo (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi guys,

im wondering if anyone has any TE37/TE37SL or CE28 wheels for a R32 GTR for sale at all?

preferably 18x10 or 9.5 with good offset

Would look at other wheels also as I am currently anyway...

(Work, Gram Lights, Varrstoen, Enkei etc....)

I had been tempted to buy TE37SL (18x10et20) but I’m worried I’m pushing it a little as I want to go as wide as I can without rubbing or protruding the arches. 

ANY help at all with sourcing or input is greatly appreciated.. 

Thanks


----------

